# BSNL dataone - Not able to open certain websites



## a_medico (Sep 14, 2013)

Connection - BSNL dataone
Worked fine till day before yesterday. Since 2 days, I am not able to open certain websites eg TDF, hdfcbank (netbanking page), tpb and few more. Happens on all the computers and mobiles connected to the Asus wireless modem. Sites open using proxy websites.

Had similar problems 3years back, when I had netgear modem. Had changed the dns settings etc as suggested on the net but didnt work. Then there were issues with the modem and got a new Asus and suddenly all websites started opening. Had no problem for a year. And now again similar problem. 

I am suspecting its a modem issue rather than a broadband one.

How should i deal with this? Quite frustrating. I am using my mobile's data to post this.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 14, 2013)

change mtu setting(look under internet connection or lan setting).try different values lowering from 1492/1500(whichever is default) by 5(e.g.1480,1475 etc).


----------



## a_medico (Sep 14, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> change mtu setting(look under internet connection or lan setting).try different values lowering from 1492/1500(whichever is default) by 5(e.g.1480,1475 etc).



Thanks. Will revert back once i try it.


----------



## y2j826 (Sep 15, 2013)

I have to face same problem every time I format my system and changing the MTU number works for me, seems like same happening to you...


----------



## a_medico (Sep 15, 2013)

Couldnt find MTU settings anywhere...even under LAN setup


----------



## a_medico (Sep 15, 2013)

Found it. Changed mtu from 1492 to 1480. 

The problem persists.


----------



## y2j826 (Sep 16, 2013)

Change your MTU settings to 1452 or else 1500, thereafter even if will not work then make sure your PC MTU settings and Modem MTU settings are same...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 16, 2013)

experiment with different values & not just one.also see this:
IBM How to ping by packet size to establish Maximum Transmission Unit [MTU] for TCP/IP - United States
also use google dns servers as i found them better than bsnl or open-dns servers.


----------



## a_medico (Sep 17, 2013)

y2j826 said:


> Change your MTU settings to 1452 or else 1500, thereafter even if will not work then make sure your PC MTU settings and Modem MTU settings are same...




Changed the MTU to 1400 and now the sites are opening! Thanks alot guys. Really appreciate your help.


----------



## a_medico (Sep 17, 2013)

Any idea why did i face this problem out of the blue?


----------

